# Riving knife on 34-600 Rockwell Delta



## johannmendelsohn (Mar 17, 2014)

I have a Rockwell type 34-600 10 inch table saw with which I am busy trying to improve dust collection by closing off as many as possible openings and fitting a purpose made "funnel" below the saw box to connect to a dust extractor. 
Does anyone know if it possible to fit a riving knife to these models? The fence is also rather old and sticky and has an imperial scale. As we use the metric system here in South Africa, I would like to replace it with a Biesemeyer fence.
Thank you for an excellent forum!


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

There's only one add-on type table saw riving knife that I know of and it was built for newer versions of the Delta table saws like the "Contractors" series, but it will fit some of the other table saws of similar design. Do a Google search for " B.O.R.K ripping knife" to find his website, a youtube video, and other information about his product. You must search for that word exactly with the periods between each letter to find his site.

I have not ever seen or used one of his riving (ripping) knives, so all I know about it is what you will see on his website or the youtube video.

Charley


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Johann here is the web Charley
Was talking about. http://www.theborkstore.com/


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Be careful how many holes you close up Johann. There should be as much area occupied by the holes as the size of your vacuum hoses. A couple of members say they have improved their TS dust collection by drilling holes in their blade inserts. I haven't tried it yet but it's on my to-do list.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

I redesigned my older Jet Pro to separate the Polycarbonate Guard from the Splitter (thinner than a true riving knife), then made a 304SS riving knife to fit the two guard bolts. My next project is to either add a modified fence or donate this machine to a worthy cause - this fence has a semi-rounded top!

The point is, you can do anything you want, it is just a machine and as long you do not defeat safety features someone in your area can assist you.

Good Luck - Baker


----------



## johannmendelsohn (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks to all for your valuable comments. I do appreciate it!


----------

